# Sticky  READ & HEED: No More Politics, PERIOD



## Griffworks

*Last Word here for Model Cars forum - NO MORE POLITICS HERE. That'll get you a nice, long time out. I don't care who does it. It's against TOS and I'm not going to give anyone any more leeway on the subject. There are plenty of political forums out there you can go to if you should wish to discuss the subject.

We do however have a section for that now, please follow the TOS and RULES in that area. Be Civil.








Hobbyist Forums







www.hobbytalk.com




*


----------

